

I haven't had a web app impress me like this in a long time - rms
http://www.spokeo.com/

======
gnaritas
Another dumb app asking users for their email usernames and passwords. Wrong!
No, it's not OK to tech users to be stupid, stop doing this.

~~~
rms
Yeah... it's dumb, but it's pretty incredibly powerful, in this case.

------
skmurphy
For me the opportunity is for an app that would allow a small group (e.g. of
founders) to create an integrated view of their contacts: answer the question
who knows someone at X? But I agree with gnaritas that turning over the keys
to your on-line identity was too big a step for me. Which argues, I guess for
a distributed model that could share results.

------
inovica
Powerful? Impress? Sorry - didn't impress me

